# Quarentine for new arrivals.



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I know most/all salt water guys do this, but how many freshwater keepers do. 

I never have ( guess I've been lucky ) but I'm curious as to how people do it at home.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I plead guilty. I don't do it. I have a couple of 10G tanks sitting around so I could easily do it. But I don't. Just laziness. What I do is whenever I add new fish, I run a UV filter in the tank for a couple of weeks. Not as good as quarantine for sure, but better than nothing. I haven't had any problems since I started doing this. Maybe I've just been lucky.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

After a recent issue Im starting to think maybe I should set up my 10g and some of the parts I have sitting around... Haha


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

I do sometimes. I should do it all the time; but I get complacent (I buy from the same guy most of the time; and he's pretty good.).

I've been burned a number of times. The worst was some unknown viral/bacterial thing that came in on a pair of petsmart gouramis; which wiped out a whole (fortunately small) tank in a matter of days. Most recently I'm dealing with a somewhat annoying ich infestation that came in on some impulse buy hatchets (which is easy enough to fix; but the salt treatment I went with trashed the plants in my 29 gallon).

Normally I've got a spare 15 gallon that I set up when I need temporary accommodations (I have in the past used plastic bins... it is nice to be able to see through the box though). Small heater, air driven box filter (that can take a sponge from my big tank) and a few fake plants complete the setup.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

I admit I am lazy too, if I trust the seller. Though like crazy72 I run a UV for a couple weeks as well as increase temp and add salt.
If I get wild stock or buy from someone I don't know/trust I do quarantine for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I always do why risk all the fish in your tank especially salt water anyone that doesn't is plain wrong!! and taking a huge risk!!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I recently got burned, Hense why I ask. Have never quarantined. I had 2 fish bought from a box store ( thank goodness for the 14 day money back garentee ) I was in on Tuesday they were unloading new stock, counting how many fish arrived dead, they release them then treat the tanks. The employee told a customer not to buy the fish till the next day because of the treatment. 

So I devised a theory, the best day to buy a fish is on Monday, that's the longest after the treatment and means they have been there the longest ( for new arrivals ) also to ask when the last shipment of that fish you want came in, if those fish have been there for 2+ weeks it's better 
I have never had an issue with stock from Rob at pet lovers. But thing is which I never thought of tho I trust them I don't know they're supplier, obviously they trust them but.... It's kinda foolish to assume it's all good all the time.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I shop at pet lovers on ocassion as well and I trust Rob's opinion etc. But exactly right supplier were did they get them are they wild, what parasites are lingering in those tanks so many fish come and go. That's why I always quarantine not worth the risk... I know a few people that have never quarantined I don't know how they get away with.....


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Please consider the following option about QT new fish...

Almost all people QT fish wrongly.

New fish, new tank, observe it about a week to 10 days. If fish is healthy and eating, then transfer one of your fish from your old tank to the new tank to see if the new fish will have anything to affect the old fish. That is the key to QT. If both fish are fine for a week to 10 days, then you can safely put both back in the display tank. But I don't know anyone will want to give up one of their price fish to test and QT an old fish.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Charles makes a good point.
Some infected fish may not show any symptoms even after a few weeks in a Q tank. But once your other fish are exposed it could be belly up for everyone. Never considered adding a fish from an established tank to the Q tank as a controlled test before.

Thanks for the tip Charles

edit > knew there was probably another good reason why I have so many dither fish



charles said:


> Please consider the following option about QT new fish...
> 
> Almost all people QT fish wrongly.
> 
> New fish, new tank, observe it about a week to 10 days. If fish is healthy and eating, then transfer one of your fish from your old tank to the new tank to see if the new fish will have anything to affect the old fish. That is the key to QT. If both fish are fine for a week to 10 days, then you can safely put both back in the display tank. But I don't know anyone will want to give up one of their price fish to test and QT an old fish.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Correct me if Im wrong but there's alot more Risk for salt water, more parasites and worms and stuff than freshwater, 

But cichlids aren't cheap either, and I have spare gear collecting dust.... 

I like that Charles but yes, would be hard to choose which one is the ' sacrifice'


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah some fish carry pathogens that have no impact on them but are deadly for other fish so sometimes all the QT in the world may not help. Still a good thing to do imo. When I kept discus it was quite apparent the impact of introduction of new fish even if they were in perfect health. Lots of wc and uv helpful for new fish intro.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Yea, I cleaned and set up my 10 gallon, don't want to take chances this time around


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

I always wanted a 20G long for shrimp, or rams, or plants, or what-have-you. I bought one and never used it so I set it up this summer to actually save some plants that were suffering in my too-hot and too-acidic discus tank. The plants all recovered, thrived, and left me with a (relatively) zero maintenance, tank that grows plants and quarantines new fish. It's a nice addition and makes a great QT whenever I need it. I'm not looking at it as a temporary tank anymore.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Yea, that's great. That's how my 40 was.... Then my 90g started to leak and the 40 is now my main tank ... 90 sits dry. I will fill it again some day haha.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

10g quarantine tank is running I put my aquaclear 70 on it ( should do the trick lol ) , pulled some filter media from my 40 and moved it to the 10, did a 10% water change and added it to the 10g.... Should be a good jump start.


----------

